# Dahon Classic V



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Ballin'.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Rad.:thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yours?

Needs a Brooks.

How does the thing ride?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

rcnute said:


> Ballin'.




is that what those chrome bars are for?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Your seat's too high.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Yours?
> 
> Needs a Brooks.
> 
> How does the thing ride?


It rides like two-wheeled grocery cart. But I'm intrigued--I think I'm going to get a newer Dahon or save up and get a Swift folder. I'll just put this one back into the Craigslist waters from whence it came.


----------

